# Eclipse neue Projekte einbinden



## zentrumdermacht (8. Dez 2009)

Guten tag zusammen,

ich habe ein problem, ich hab ein bestehendes Projekt und ein ganz neues Projekt. Jetzt will ich das das neue Projekt die Sachen aufrufen kann die im bestehenden sind. 

Das versuche ich so : 

import de.wow.wis.server.ejb.entity.BriefingEntity;

leider sagt er mir : The import cannot be resolved! 

und er sagt mir das ich es neu anlegen soll, aber dies gibt es schon. Der obige Pfand ist nicht der ganze vor de. kommt noch einiges.

einer eine idee?


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Dez 2009)

musst bei deinem neuen projekt das andere projekt mit einbinden, dazu:

rechtsklick auf das neue projekt -> properties -> java build path -> projects -> add...


----------



## zentrumdermacht (8. Dez 2009)

danke!!!


----------

